# New BMX Whip



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

Frame: Proper TTL w/21"tt
Fork: Primo Kamikaze
Stem: Eastern Choker
Bars: Animal Piff
Grips: Primo Corey Martinez
Cranks: Eastern Pro
Chainwheel: Profile Imperial 28t
Pedals: Animal Hamilton
Seat: Demolition
Chain: Mechanik Half-Link
Rear Wheel: Alex E-Lite 48 with 9t driver
Front Wheel: Alex 48h
Tires: Odyssey Aitken 1.9" rear - 2.2125" Front


----------



## pro (Oct 7, 2007)

How do you like the pedals? Im looking to get a set of those.


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

(Borat voice) They have grip like vice.


----------



## TheSamurai (May 13, 2008)

that's the first 20" i've seen in awhile that i've really liked! props.


----------



## Dave Moore (Apr 15, 2004)

Will the 48h wheels not be overkill for you? You were riding smooth in the vid you recently posted.

Regardless of that, that's a sweet ride you got there.


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

The front 48 is from an old bike... I probably will go 36 up front in the future. The rear is brand new and I simply got tired of my rear wheel being jacked all the time. I ride a lot of dirt and do a bunch of spinning stuff (360's, tailwhips, etc...) so I wanted a stiffer rear wheel. Plus I weigh 215 so stronger trumps lighter in some cases for me.


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

DUDE!! That thing is absolutely gorgeousss!!


----------



## NoBrakes! (Jun 15, 2007)

I like


----------



## amoebaman (May 21, 2008)

How much does it weigh? Looks SICK!


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

25ish. Thanks yo!


----------



## the_godfather (Jan 19, 2007)

have you laced the rear wheel normally. looks wierd in the first picture to me but then again i have been up for 20ish hours. 
i like your bike though. i think ill post me 20" when i get a spare minute


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

The rear wheel is a stock Alex E-Lite laced to a Mosh hub with 6-pawl engagement so it's super noisy :thumbsup: Came pre-built.


----------



## mack-a-nator (Apr 26, 2006)

lookin sick, ive been rocking some piffs with a fit drop stem, how do you like yours??


----------



## SnowMongoose (Feb 18, 2007)

nice!
I'm riding Hammies on my AM rig, love em!


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Lookin' quite hot.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

awesome. marmalade on white toast, eat it up.


----------



## guntherk (Apr 29, 2008)

looking veryy nice, im not usually one to dig BMX bikes, but this one is really good looking


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

mack-a-nator said:


> lookin sick, ive been rocking some piffs with a fit drop stem, how do you like yours??


I like em a lot...


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

that bike is awesome!!!


----------



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

woah! its like a mini version of my bike!
that is exactly how i was painting my mountain bike...
looks sick, mang!


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## Sombrio69 (Apr 21, 2005)

maybe its just me or the angle of the 2nd pic, but your bars look kinda wide. what length are they, 28''?


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

24.5...


----------



## IrOn_MaN (Aug 21, 2006)

sweet looking bike dude, ur inverted was solid by the way


----------



## amoebaman (May 21, 2008)

Got any pics of that awesomeness in action?


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

Not yet. I rode some skatepark today but didn't get any footage.


----------



## trevdyno (Aug 5, 2007)

ok i ride mtb, and will only ride my haro bmx, to screw around with, but that is one sick bike, props dude!


----------



## Strauss (Apr 27, 2007)

I hate your seat guts.

Lol thats the only fault on that bike, if a fault at all. I went pivotal and never looked back though.

I sweat everything else.


----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

Sexy! I wanna see video footage of you landing a Windshield Wiper on that within the week haha.


----------

